# About to finish College and Start Apprenticeship



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

Quite honestly I think you may be over thinking this a bit.

If you studied hard and gave your true commitment to your studies and have a good firm grip of theory then again "give it your all".


----------



## FutureJourneyman26 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ugh. Im always overthinking... also about the aptitude test. I scored high on everything to get into college im just worried i might fail the aptitude test you have to wait awhile. Although i thought the same thing for test for college and i scored very high on everything except math.


----------



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

My grades were very high in the "math" portion of my electrical classes. Ask me to divide a number by zero and I could come up with something other than an "arithmetical trap" to say the least. (computer people know about this)
Ask me how to wire a receptacle????? :no: Had no clue at all. From one end of the spectrum to the other. Great Feeling!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

FutureJourneyman26 said:


> Ok first off, I hardly ever get any responses from forums...


Electrician Talk is not typical forum. Huh! :jester:


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

construction is a boom and bust industry, one year you might have an opportunity to work 7 days a week 12 hours a day and the next year you might have to travel to another state to work. right now its booming, but that can change at the drop of a hat. most people get laid off going through the union apprenticeship, sometimes you might be going back out to work for someone else the next day, sometimes apprentices have to travel to another state if they want to work as an electrician. anybody that tells you of certainties in this industry is ignorant. you may as well give it a shot for what you have invested in it already and sounds like you want to make a career move anyways. i don't know about the union in florida, i have heard from un-reliable sources that all of the labor, union and non-union in florida is ridiculously horrible. go talk to the people at the union hall, get a feel for what you think of them, they may be a good representation of who you would be working for.


----------

